# Whelping Box



## Gableshavs

We bred my lovely girl, Marya, on July 5, 7, and 9th. This is the first litter I've ever bred in my life of 53 years. I have my friends in the Gr. Miami Dog Club to mentor me, but I need the advice of Havanese breeders on this forum, who I deeply respect. Please, do you use a whelping box? If so what type is best? I'm shopping online and have seen all types, I was advised to get one with a pig rail. Do you prefer any models, please let me know your opinion. Any advice on this new phase of Mari's and my life will be appreciated greatly.


----------



## Havtahava

I love my DuraWhelp boxes. I have two. They fold down into a four inch wide box that is just as long as one side and can be stored easily. (Don't throw the box away.) It's a little pricey, but they hold up really well and are made of corrugated plastic, so they wipe down very easily too. I'd recommend splurging and getting two of the interior pads though. It makes it easy to wash one while you have another to use.

I also recommend that you pick up a copy of _The Book of The Bitch_. It's very helpful and focuses on the care of Marya. You will find a ton of other tools for raising puppies, but I love this one strictly for the care of the dam.

ETA: The web site for the DuraWhelp box is http://www.breederbase.com. If you can find my Fiesta Litter thread, there are a bunch of pictures of it in there because I had a web cam set up and had a lot of help with pictures being posted thanks to Suzanne.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

HI~!
I actually have my girls deliver in a big cardboard box. I line the bottom with sick-on shelving paper, and have lots of old towels in there. That way, all the mess is contained in the box, and the box goes straight out to the garbage when she is done, and she and the babies get to move right into a nice clean nursery area.
My hubby made me a wonderful nursery box that we raise the puppies in for the first 4-5 weeks. Its wooden with tall sides, and a front that folds down half way (or folds up and locks). This way momma can be in the box with her babies, and doesn't get stressed out when my other dogs are around the box because she can't see them. It's big enough that at 3 weeks I put a pee-pad holder with pee-pads in one side of it, and the other side is for sleeping. I just love it! We store it in the garage with all the other whelping/raising puppy supplies in it when it's not in use.
When the babies are around 5 weeks, I move them to an x-pen~
Here are a couple pics of the box, I know it's hard to see, but these are all I have on the laptop~


----------



## Me&2Girls

Although I've got no experience, one breeder who I highly respect believes that puppies should be born and raised like they are in the wild. This person uses a portable crate with blankets over the top for extra warmth. This way it's like they are in a den they'd create in the wild. Certainly makes a lot of sense. I'm glad you've got a mentor - they are worth their weight in gold.

Good luck and let us know how things go. Kimberly, thanks for the link and Katie, you and Elaine are so lucky to have such clever husbands.


----------



## Gableshavs

What about the pig rail. Is it necessary in your opinion to keep momma from crushing her puppies?


----------



## Gableshavs

Thanks everyone for the good practical advice. Katie, what are the dimensions of your wooden box?


----------



## Elaine

Paula, Please go to the HCA website www.havanese.org and look under Education on the left and then go to For Breeders. This area was made especially for new breeders of Havanese and you should read through it and maybe print out some of the information to keep. It is wonderful that you have a mentor from an all breed person but I really do suggest that you get someone to mentor you locally that has delivered and raised Havanese before. There are very wonderful breeders on this list and anyone of them can help you with all of your questions but at 2:00 in the morning when you might be delivering and all of us are sleeping out here you might need someone close. Please read through the material on the HCA website as it was done by several respected breeders of Havanese. Good luck and we will all look forward to hearing as your girl progresses with her pregnancy and new puppies.


----------



## Kathy

Gableshavs said:


> We bred my lovely girl, Marya, on July 5, 7, and 9th. This is the first litter I've ever bred in my life of 53 years. I have my friends in the Gr. Miami Dog Club to mentor me, but I need the advice of Havanese breeders on this forum, who I deeply respect. Please, do you use a whelping box? If so what type is best? I'm shopping online and have seen all types, I was advised to get one with a pig rail. Do you prefer any models, please let me know your opinion. Any advice on this new phase of Mari's and my life will be appreciated greatly.


I love using the Perla bed. I turned Elaine on to them too. They are really a dog bed made out of heavy duty plastic but they are great for our small girls. Buy the large size. here is where I got mine. http://www.jbpet.com/Perla-Bed-Base-Only,244.html

I also made one out of wood, painted it, the floor has linoelum and the end opens half way if needed. I tend to use the Perla bed more though.


----------



## Suuske747

Havtahava said:


> If you can find my Fiesta Litter thread, there are a bunch of pictures of it in there because I had a web cam set up and had a lot of help with pictures being posted thanks to Suzanne.


*grins* yep  It was soooo addictive! I took about 91 pictures in total 
It's a wonderful whelpingbox!

So add a webcam to your shopping list *grins*

:focus:


----------



## brandy

With all the fancy whelping boxes being suggested I feel kind of silly writting this but.... my husband has made 3 whelping boxes for me now and guess what... my girls do best in a large size dog crate. They can push harder because they are able to brace themselves on the wall but still have plenty of room to stretch and dig and turn etc... My last girl insisted on welping in her crate and kept getting out of the whelping box so that started the whole idea. Also when I took the lid off and sat it on the floor she would crawl into the opening to get under the lid for cover so when someone told how their friend puts a blanket over the top, that's a great idea. They definetly like the little cabin feel. So I just kept the top on until hard labor began than I lifted it off to help her. It worked great both litters for her so that's what Im sticking to. Hubby feels snobbed but understands women. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

I use the Whelper Helper. I have found it to be great. It has a lip all around the box to keep the Mom from squashing her puppies up against the sides. Google Whelper Helper and it will bring you to their website.
Good luck. It will be an exciting time you will never forget!


----------



## Gableshavs

Thanks for such great information. I knew I could count on you at the forum.
Hugs,


----------



## JASHavanese

We use a cardboard box that sits on top of an area rug with plenty of potty pads in it so they can be thrown in the trash as each one gets messy. After Mom sees the puppy for a bit then it goes in a plastic tub. It's either Rubbermaid or Tupperware (can't remember which) and WalMart sells them. We have the extra large size. It's got a lid on it to keep the puppies warm and we cut a hole in the side for air and Mom to get in and out. We line the cut area with rubber tubing. It cost under 20.00 and I've used it for 3 litters.


----------



## brandy

I think the main concern is find somehting easy to clean or toss out afterward and make sure you can get to her easily to help when she begins to whelp. You wont want the sides too tall or it will be uncomphterable bending over the edes. A top will make her feel more comphterable but it shoudl be easliy removed to help and being able to veiw her from the side is nice to so you dont have to remove the top to check on her. So some spy holes is good. Something that is easy to clean is always reccomended. Also make sure she can get traction when pushing and isnt just sliding the bedding around. I use a small bathrug with the rubber bottom then put misc. towels around to absorb fluid and for her to toss and dig up.


----------



## Gableshavs

I went back to this strand since Mari is now due the first week of Sept. I found the HCA site the most helpful, it gives detailed information about exactly what I'll need and also I downloaded the charts they provided. Thanks Elaine, this information is supurb. Kimberly, I ordered the Dura Whelp system, plus pads, liners, heating lamp kit, and whelping kit. I'm good to go. I had them rush the order for $10.00 more (shipping was free) so I'll get the box by the end of the week. Then Mari can get accustomed to her new whelping box. Thanks again forum, you all mean so much to me.
Big Hugs,


----------



## Havtahava

Best wishes to you, Paula. You've done so much homework and have a great set of mentors to assist you. Hopefully, Mari will be an easy whelper too.


----------



## avonleahavanese

*Whelping box*

I have used a plastic kiddie pool for years. I have a whelping box with a pig rail (a lip around the inside of the box about 2 inches off the bottom designed to keep the mother from smothering the puppies against the side of the box), but I found the kiddie pool to be the best. Because Havanese have very fluffy coats, there are a lot of air pockets in their fur, and the risk of smothering a small puppy is less than with a short-hair breed. I put newspapers and towels in for the mom to "nest" with, and the mom has plenty of room to move around between contractions. I sit on the floor with them, and rotate the pool when the mom goes to the opposite side, so I can continuosly pet her and keep her calm. 
After all is done, I move everyone to a clean environment and take the pool outside and hose it down. I also use a doggie heating pad under a crate pad to keep the puppies warm during the first 2 wks., when they cannot maintain their own body temperature. You have to give mom extra space to rest off the heat, since she will be hot the first few days following delivery.
There are many different, innovative homemade whelping boxes. Use whatever works for you. Good luck!
Phyllis


----------



## JAEwton

I used a small child's swimming pool for my little ones. It worked out great. Momma could get in and out fine and puppies stayed in until about age 6 week's. Once one fell out that was it then they all started climbing the wall's.


----------



## rdanielle

We were in a bit of a time bind. So my mother took it into our hands to come up with something. She went to Sam's Club on the search for the perfect box. What she came bak with was a watermelon box. This box was so fitting! Not only did our dog look like a watermelon but on the sides were Snoopy & Woodstock on top of a watermelon. Its good sized (38" w x 47" l x 24" h). Pretty sturdy too! A couple layers of corrugated cardboard. We then cut a door in it & lined it fully with contact paper. Bought a medium dog sized round bed. To keep the bed clean we created a barrier by putting down a table cloth. We then cover it with towels. Its working out quite well for a makeshift whelping box! 


I'll take some pics & post them soon...


----------



## Me&2Girls

rdanielle said:


> What she came bak with was a watermelon box. This box was so fitting! Not only did our dog look like a watermelon but on the sides were Snoopy & Woodstock on top of a watermelon...


ound:ound:Welcome rdaniel. Oh my those are going to be some cute, cute photos. Make sure you introduce yourself and tell us all about your Havs. And in case you haven't figured it out, you can never post too many photos. PM one of the more senior members for help if you have problems.


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks Me&2Girls for the warm welcome! Your lil girl in your avatar looks like a princess =)

Ok, so finally got around to taking some pics our of our whelping box. Enjoy!

Front View









Aerial View 1









Aerial View 2









Side View









Bed


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Cute box!
I give them about 2-3 more weeks and they will be climbing right out! Hehe!
When my pups are close to 5 weeks old, I move them into an x-pen. I have hubby cut a piece of carboard,(high enough that the puppies can't get over it, but low enough that mom can jump it to get in and out) and we ziptie it onto the open ends of the ex-pen. This lets mom get in and out for nursing, but keeps the babies confined to the x-pen.
Congrats on your babies, they are adorable!


----------

